# Eye Glasses?



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

I have not had my eyes checked in a while, but I was wondering since I wear 2x magnification reading glasses at work if it might make a difference in sighting a target in at a distance? If so what would help me with this problem?:watching:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I have the 50'ish eyes that I require reading glasses but my long distance vision is fine. I have no problem sighting in my target.

First I'm not sure what you are trying to describe here but I can just guess - when you are looking at your sights the target is fuzzy - if that is the case welcome to the club it is normal. No one's eyes can focus on 2 seperate objects seperated by distance. In other words if you are looking at your sights the target appears fuzzy or vice versa.

Now if you are asking how to sight your weapon for me I align the sights on the fuzzy target. To increase your speed, with practice you obtain muscle memory and procedure to just use the front sight for firing.

To all our Veterans and those who have given the ultimate sacrifice you will not be forgotten :smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Dan Carson said:


> I have not had my eyes checked in a while, but I was wondering since I wear 2x magnification reading glasses at work if it might make a difference in sighting a target in at a distance?
> 
> *I wear close to the same, and I do find I have a hard time focusing on the front sight in all but very bright daylight. Chances are you will too.*
> 
> ...


PhilR.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

With glasses, you get one or the other...a good sight picture and fuzzy target or vice versa.

For combat stuff if I need my sights I'll use 'readers' for a crisp picture.

For target shooting and such, I will use a Merit/Lyman Optical device (pinhole device). I have horrible up close vision, my arms are way too short. :mrgreen:

Sitck one of these on your shooting glasses (you do wear those dont you?) and it will crispen up the sight picture dramatically. This trick has been around since the dark ages of gallery shooting with old milspec iron etc...

Works for me- YMMV.

http://www.shooterscatalogue.com/Color Catalogs/CSS-2008.pdf


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had to wear 1.5 reading glasses for up close stuff for a couple years. any distance longer than my arm is all still good.:smt023

If you're having trouble seeing the target without the weapon up then maybe you will have to have them (glasses). But if not then it's just your eye is going to focus on one or the other (the weapons sights or the target).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If your shooting is related to practice for self defense situations I suggest you wear what you would most likely be wearing in a defensive scenario.

You may not be as fast or accurate without the widgets but if they wont be available when needed you need some practice without them.

tumbleweed


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> If your shooting is related to practice for self defense situations I suggest you wear what you would most likely be wearing in a defensive scenario.
> 
> You may not be as fast or accurate without the widgets but if they wont be available when needed you need some practice without them.
> 
> tumbleweed


All very good points. :smt023

Same is why I usually shoot and drill at really odd hours, like 2, 3 and 4:00 am after staying up all night. Just beat and tired w/o any aids and in low light.

In a defense sitch at home/in camp, it'll most likely be in the dark and me getting woken up.

I don't like getting woken up. :smt082


----------

